# Ice road truckers going downhill



## turnkey4099 (Oct 4, 2010)

The have moved on to "IRT most dangerous roads" - 1st installment last night and they were in India. Many, many, so many it got boring, clips of idiot drivers.

Somehow the logic of an Indian company hiring drivers that have never been in country, never driven any of those trucks, etc., etc., totally escapes me. Can you say "faked up"? 

The next to last installment in Alaska of ??? hauling "a highly explosive load" was over the top. The load? Jet A which is far from being explosive or even dangerous to haul.

Harry K


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Oct 4, 2010)

*for me*

the worst part was the lil ghey boy that liked to play games passing folks for sport. when the other guy pulled over to let him go by before the hill and he chose not to then whined cried and called the boss to report the guy who was chained up and offered to let him go ahead. that turkey would be down the road. i can't believe he was moronic enough to act like that on tv. if he ever screws up passing someone that tape is a lawyers dream to show him as irresponsible childish and reckless. the company can't claim they didn't know so he'd be an employment pariah


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 4, 2010)

The fakery on IRT hasn't been as bad as axmen but it was getting worse as the series went on. Too much personal rivalry being built up. I'll bet none of that is real.

HarryK


----------



## John R (Oct 20, 2010)

Once they get rid of Hugh, the show will be fun to watch again.


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Oct 20, 2010)

i was hoping to see lisa kelly in a bikini or no clothes seeing how it was 115*.
no luck.....oh well,maybe she'll stop over for a beer later.


----------



## John R (Oct 20, 2010)

HARRY BARKER said:


> I was hoping to see lisa kelly in a bikini or no clothes.


----------



## shamrock (Nov 11, 2010)

How much would the Ice Road Truckers get paid, they must get some amount of danger money!! I wonder if it is hard to get into, like do you need more than the normal truck licence??


----------



## TumblebugTaylor (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a friend whose grandfather is Canadian and actually drove on some of the first truck roads. He told me the last time we talked that IRT was moved off the diamond mine roads as they were blowing it all out of proportion. And made the road owners look bad. And what I liked the most was the way he called them a bunch of P###ies for whining about their trucks. He told me they went up the roads in old B Model Macks and Marmons and other trucks of the day theat were drafty. And no sleeper to stay in. I did like the man pieces of various laders and such they hauled on the first season. Other than all the BS that goes on is the Pipe I dont think I can stand to see another load of drill stem lol.

Ive been trying to get pops to hire Lisa Kelly to drive one of the roll off s at work lol.


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 14, 2010)

Two words. Thom Beers.


----------

